# RS232 mit Java ansprechen?



## Dirk_T (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo

ich würde gerne ein Prog schreiben mit dem ich die Serielle Schnitstelle ansprechen kann und einen Microkontroller zu steuern. Dieses Prog würde ich gerne in Java schreiben da ich mit Java die meiste erfahrung hab . Könnt ihr mir sagen ob und wie das geht ? 

schon mal Danke im vorraus!


----------



## oglimmer (17. Mai 2004)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass Java nicht auf eine serielle Schnittstelle zugreifen kann, ohne das Java Native Interface zu verwenden.

Daher wirst Du um C/C++ nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch dazu mal das Java Communications API an...
http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp

Gruß Tom


----------



## oglimmer (17. Mai 2004)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Sun ein JNI Implementierung für die serielle Schnittstelle anbietet.


----------



## Martin B (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Dirk

Leider kann ich dir hiezu keinen Tipp geben da ich das gleiche Problem habe.
Vielleicht könntest du oder auch irgendjemand anders mir sagen wie ich das ganze anfangen soll. (Ich arbeite mit der Oberfäche Eclipse.) Beispielprogramme und die dazugehörigen Methoden wären nicht schlecht.

Danke schonmal. Der hilflose Martin


----------

